# Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013



## gründler (8. November 2012)

Moin

Ich mach es diesmal kurz.

Das Jahr geht zu ende,und thomas meint es ist schöner wenn wir jedes Jahr nen neuen trööt über Quappen haben (wollte eigentlich nur Aktuelle Quappenfänge machen und den alten trööt umbennen,aber chefe sagt ne macht man so weiter wie bisher.

Ok ok...also es wird mal wieder Winter,die meisten Angler sitzen zuhause und wärmen sich die Knochen,doch son paar verrückte trotzen auch der Kälte und lassen sich es nicht nehmen und gehen Quappen ärgern.

Da ich und Kollegen ähnlich drauf sind und auch bei -10grad am Wasser sitzen,eröffne ich hiermit mal wieder die Quappenfänge für 2012/2013.

Ich wünsche allen Quappenjägern eine gute Saison,ich kann schon einige vermelden genau gesagt hab ich bis jetzt 4 Stk.

Also Mädels rein in die Thermos und raus mit Würmern und co.Der Winter ist schneller vorbei als wir denken.


#h


----------



## zwilling (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Einer muß ja anfangen: 
Ich bin gerade von der Saale zurück. Aufgebaut wurde so um
17 Uhr,einmal Tauwurm und die zweite mit Köfi,
Ein Traum von Angelwetter beim ersten Versuch auf die Rutten
2012/201
Der erste Zupfer kam sehr heftig,dann war Ruhe. Nach 2-3 Minuten Warten wurde der Biß sehr energisch und dann war die Saison für mich eröffnet.
Eine wunderschöne 44cm Quappe-rund wie eine
Bierflasche.
Bis um 20,00 Uhr hatte ich noch 6 Bisse ,diese waren sehr vorsichtig und ich konnte sie leider nicht verwerten.
Die Bisse gingen alle auf Tauwurm.
Nächste Woche wird mit feinerer Montage ein neuer Versuch gemacht, evtl mal 25-28 er Vorfach mit Mistwurm.
Für heute war das Resultat absolut ok,denn diese Größe gibts hier auch nicht täglich (meine Meinung)
MfG Zwilling


----------



## ihle76 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@ zwilling

wo gehst du denn angeln auf Quappe?
Was für Montagen benutzt du und was für Ruten?

@ All

wer geht von euch in der Oder angeln auf Quappen?


----------



## ihle76 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

noch keine Quappenangler weiter unterwegs?


----------



## zwilling (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Heute wollte ichs noch mal wissen,( Übermorgen will mir irgend jemand alle Weißheitszähne ziehen -da geht erst mal nichts mehr)
Zum Angeln heute: 2x 60 Gr. Grundrute , 28er Gamakatsu-
Aalvorfach am Boom, ausgelegt an einer sachte abfallenden 
Sandbank neben der  Strömungskante.(Saale bei Bernburg)
Gleich zu Beginn hatte ich ein paar Bisse auf frisch gepulte Reeker
(Norge) aber dann ging nichts mehr.
Das Interesse der Flossenträger an den Reekern macht mich sehr 
neugierig auf den nächsten Ansitz.
MfG Zwilling


----------



## allroundr (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hi

natürlich war ich unterwegs am samstag und am sonntag...

samstag: Kleiner fluss an einer schwelle: bisse 5 rutte 1! leider mit 25 zu klein!!! nach aussauge von unserem gewässerwart kamen aber beim elektrofischen sehr viele zwischen 40-50cm hoch... bin ich zu blöd die Großen zu fangen? oder kommen die erst wenn das laichgeschäft richtig im gange ist... sprich wassertemperatur von 4 grad bis 0,5?

sonntag: diesmal an einem größeren fluss in einem anderen verein! am angelplatz bzw parkplatz angekommen... kurzer spaziergang um potenziell gute stellen auszumachen! zu sagen ist noch das dort kein wehr oder ähnliches vorhanden ist und ich dort noch keine rutte fangen könnte!! jo der angelplatz für den Abend war ausgesucht, ich wollte noch eben mit dem auto umparken um nicht so weit schleppen zu müssen!! ABER die Reifen drehten durch und ich kam weder vor noch zurück#q!!!!!!!!!
nach längeren befreiungsversuchen kam auf einmal ein jeep!! es war der jäger der nach wildenten geschaut hatte und er zog mich raus! er fragte ob ich beim fischen war und ich erwiderte dass ich eigtl noch vorhatte jetzt anzusitzen.... ahhhhhh  auf Waller---- nö auf rutten..." jäger: ah do fangst eh koane, i bin jetzad scho seid 30 joar im verein und do hob i no nix ghert..."

ich lies mich natürlich nicht entmutigen also alles aufgebaut beide ruten beködert und rein damit in die Fluten!!! nach 1 min nen zupfer! ah bestimmt irgendwas reingetrieben( die rutenspitzen waren so gut wie nie ruhig..) dann nochmal heftige zupfer angehauen und die erste unfangbare rutte war gefangen... leider zu klein mit 28 dafür richtig gut im futter... schade nen freund hat eigtl immer nur welche so um die 50 gefangen... egal die Erste rutte in dem fluss war gefangen.. motiviert die Rute wider raus!" leider nur noch 1 biss den ich nicht verwerten konnte!

und die Moral von der Geschicht: probierst dus nicht auf rutten fangst es eh nicht.....

mfg manse


----------



## allroundr (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hi, 

kann mir jemand tipps geben bezüglich Haken! ich zerstückel normal immer den tauwurm... widerhaken am hakenschenkel sind dafür glaub ganz hilfreich... die Haken sollten einigermaßen dünndrahtig sein und trozdem nen bissl was aushalten...?


----------



## ihle76 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich gehe immer an der Oder angeln auf Quappen.Ich habe es so kennen gelernt mit Brandungsruten dort zu angeln mit geflochtener Schnur.Ob es richtig ist,keine Ahnung,aber gefangen habe ich auch schon welche.Dort wo unsere Köder im Wasser liegen ist starke Strömung und eine Steinpackung,deshalb hat man mir gesagt solle ich mit Brandungsruten angeln,um beim BIss die Quappen(Rutten )gleich von der Steinpackung weg zubekommen.
Mit Reeker zu angeln ist keine schlechte Idee, ich hatte schon überlegt dieses Jahr mal Makrelle ranzuhängen(funktioniert gut auf Hecht).Aber Topköder ist immer noch der Tauwurm.,oder?


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich werde es mal am Weekend versuchen eine Quappe zum Landgang zu überreden 
Am vereinigtem Main (Zusammenfluss aus weißem und rotem Main) in Kulmbach sollte es doch welche geben?!
Werde in jedem Fall berichten!
Es wird mit 2 Ruten und Tauwurm gefischt, falls ich keinen Köfi fangen sollte


----------



## gründler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Taker_der_Faker schrieb:


> Es wird mit 2 Ruten und Tauwurm gefischt, falls ich keinen Köfi fangen sollte


 

Dann geht auch Hering,Sprote,Sardinen...etc.gibs alles beim Supermarkt oder Fischhändler für nen paar € .

#h


----------



## ihle76 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Wie lange setzt ihr euch hin beim angeln auf Quappen?


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

heute 3 stk gefangen 32 cm ,49 cm und 36 cm


----------



## ihle76 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Petri heil.

Wer geht von euch an der Oder angeln auf Quappe?


----------



## hecht13 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hallo,

gestern abend 3 stück, wurm war nichts, alle drei mit fetzenköder, von einer rebo forelle..

die bisse waren recht zaghaft und erst nach 20.00 uhr.

grüße
jürgen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Wie lange setzt ihr euch hin beim angeln auf Quappen?


 
Bei mir ist das unterschiedlich, mal reichen 2 Stunden, mal sitze ich 6 Stunden...

Ich habe hier bei meinem Hauptgewässer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei klarem Sternenhimmel eher schlecht läuft und sobald sich der Himmel mit Wolken zuzieht, dann läuft das ganz plötzlich wie wild, als wenn sie drauf gewartet haben und urplötzlich ein Fressrausch beginnt.


----------



## hecht13 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das unterschiedlich, mal reichen 2 Stunden, mal sitze ich 6 Stunden...
> 
> Ich habe hier bei meinem Hauptgewässer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei klarem Sternenhimmel eher schlecht läuft und sobald sich der Himmel mit Wolken zuzieht, dann läuft das ganz plötzlich wie wild, als wenn sie drauf gewartet haben und urplötzlich ein Fressrausch beginnt.



hi,

kann ich bestätigen, allerdings war es gestern klar, aber das wasser ist vom regen leicht angetrübt.

denke dass darum auch der fetzenköder gut lief.

grüße
jürgen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



hecht13 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann ich bestätigen, allerdings war es gestern klar, aber das wasser ist vom regen leicht angetrübt.
> 
> ...


 

Jupp, könnte sein, ich habe aber auch schon unterschiedliches erlebt, mal läuft fast ausschließlich Fetzenköder und mal nur Tauwurm...

Kann Zufall sein, irritiert mich aber trotzdem immer ein wenig.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall immer beides dabei, dann ist man variabel und hat immer beide Köder gleichzeitig im Wasser und merkt, was besser geht.


----------



## zupfstangerl (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hallo 
war letztens am vereinsgewässer ich habe mit wurm und salzhering gefischt .habe aber leider nichts gefangen.insgesamt waren vielleicht 20 ruten von 11 anglern ausgelegt aber es wurde nur 1 quappe gefangen


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Es ruppelt,und das nicht gerade wenig,die größte lass ich mal hier 

Ach falls das Datum wieder irgendwo steht,ich stell das nicht mehr ein bei jedem Batterie wechsel steht es wieder falsch,ist aber von heute abend.

#h


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Schöner Dorsch!!! #6


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Schöner Dorsch!!! #6


 

thx,ja der/die ist bis jetzt die größte diese Saison,aber es ist ja noch bis März zeit und bis dahin können noch einige kommen um 50-80cm,größer als 80cm hab ich noch nicht geschafft,aber ich arbeite dran 

Ps: Das alles in einer Aue von 1-2m breite und durchschnittlich 50cm tiefe,aber Verbindung zu größeren flüssen.


#h


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Würde ich mich auch gern mal drauf ansetzen, hab aber keine möglichkeiten. Einlauf Saale in die BL oder auslauf HW im unteren Bereich aber da hab ich noch nie was von Quappen gehört... Schade

Für dich Petri und weiter so! Die 80 werden geknackt #6


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Also ich meine zu glauben das es in der Saale gute Quappen gibt,dann noch Elbe......eigentlich in jedem Fließgewässer was mit anderen großen flüssen irgendwie verbindung hat.

Also nicht sagen gibs nicht,gibs nicht...gibbet es nicht,antesten und das mehrmals und gute stellen finden,dann klappt das auch bin ich mir sicher.

#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Einlauf Saale in die BL oder auslauf HW im unteren Bereich aber da hab ich noch nie was von Quappen gehört... Schade


 
Die Saale soll ein ausgezeichnetes Quappengewässer sein....Versuch macht klug....

http://www.saale-angler.de/articles.php?article_id=5


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ja mag sein und hab ich auch schon gelesen aber:
Ich hab an der BL zwei Boote den ich meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit schenke und ne Anfahrt von 40km. Muss so schon die gute das ganze Jahr gut beschäftigen... 

Was ich sagen will, ich hab keine Zeit für Experimente. Wenn ich wüste wo dann würde ich au ma nen Ansitz starten aber ich kann nicht die halbe Saale abfahren.

Im Auslauf hätte ich paar km aber oben is doppeld so weit! Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich will nicht die großen fangen, *eine* wäre genug!


----------



## Bierfuizl (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

War jetzt auch schon 3 mal draußen, aber bis jetz noch nix. Hab gehört das Leuchtperlen direkt vor dem Köder eine anziehende Wirkung haben. Hat damit schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen gesammelt? :s


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Saale soll ein ausgezeichnetes Quappengewässer sein....Versuch macht klug....
> 
> http://www.saale-angler.de/articles.php?article_id=5



Ich meinte auch das der von mir befischbare Bereich von Quappenmeldungen frei ist! Mag sein das da auch keine Sau drauf fischt.....?


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich denke auch dass wenig gezielt im Thüringer Raum darauf gefischt wird. allerdings weiß ich, dass in der Wisenta Quappen vorkommen. hatte mein damaliger Verein auch ab und zu besetzt. Habe dort selbst schon welche fangen können. Allerdings ist bis zur Saale noch Grochwitz im Weg und ich weiß nicht, ob es die ein oder andere da durch geschafft hat. 
rein hypothetisch wäre sonst evtl. ja auch ein Bestand in der BL möglich wegen der Tiefe und dem Steinigen Grund, aber vermutlich reicht da einfach der O2 Gehalt nicht aus. Die Wasserquali ist im Sommer oft ja nicht so überragend... dann wären in der Sperre sicher auch schon Fänger vermeldet worden.
Man müsste auch nochmal nachschlagen ob die Schonung der Quappe in Thüringen aufgehoben wurde.


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Mag sein das da auch keine Sau drauf fischt.....?


 
Du hast es erfasst! Ich habe schon Quappen in Gewässern gefangen, in denen es die niemals geben dürfte! Wenn es niemand versucht, ist es kein Wunder, dass es keine Fangmeldungen gibt....


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Leuchtperlen geht,bringt aber meiner erfahrung nicht mehr bisse,entweder sie laufen oder halt nicht.

Wehre Aussenkurven mit tiefen rinnen,Bäume..etc.im Wasser,Steinpackungen...eigentlich überall da wo sich das Monotone aufhebt,Einläufe Bachmündungen...usw.

Am besten ist vor Wehren Staustufen...da kommen sie nicht weiter und sammeln sich.

Köder: Wurm,Köfis,Fetzenköder,Leber.

#h


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Tauwurm? 
Ich glaube nicht mehr an Salzwasserfische! Auf Quappen les ich oft Hering... Das Prob.... darf ich in der Saale Wurm nehmen? Glaube nicht!


----------



## hecht13 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hi,

bei uns läuft es auch am besten vor den wehren, direkt an den betonmauern und vor den steinpackungen..

grüsse
jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Tauwurm?
> Ich glaube nicht mehr an Salzwasserfische! Auf Quappen les ich oft Hering... Das Prob.... darf ich in der Saale Wurm nehmen? Glaube nicht!



Kommt darauf an wo du fischst bzw. welche Saalestrecke.


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Das finde ich auch alles hier, aber Salmoniden Gewässer!


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wo du fischst bzw. welche Saalestrecke.



Hab ich schon geschrieben, ich kann unterhalb HW einiges befischen, oberhalb BL is zu weit!


----------



## Bierfuizl (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ok Danke! Hört sich gut an, dann ist meine Stelle eig. perfekt  Benutzt ihr Lockstoff?


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Wir zerquatschen hier auch den gründler sein Thema! sollten woanders weiter machen...=?


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Bierfuizl schrieb:


> Ok Danke! Hört sich gut an, dann ist meine Stelle eig. perfekt  Benutzt ihr Lockstoff?


 
Ich fische schon einige Jahrzehnte auf Quappen,habe viel probiert,aber das einfache bleibt meist das beste.Sprich: wenig schnick schnack normale Köder und fertig.

Wie gesagt sie müssen laufen tun sie das nicht nützt auch Vergolden nichts,und die stellen sind wichtig,gibt gute stellen und schlechte wie bei allen fischen.

Wehre und Staustufen sind aber die besten Plätze und bringen in der regel die meisten Quappen.Auf gerader strecke ist es schwer sie zu finden,und die fänge sind meist nicht so berauschend wie vor Wehren und Staustufen.



|wavey:


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Wir zerquatschen hier auch den gründler sein Thema! sollten woanders weiter machen...=?


 

Nö nö das past schon,tips und tricks dürfen gegeben werden.

|wavey:


----------



## LOCHI (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Danke@gründler

Ich muss erstmal klären ob ich darf aber glaube das sind alles Salmonidenstrecken. Wenn ich da mitm Wurm erwischt werde is der Teufel los! Ich mach mich schlau und melde mich #c#h


----------



## zwilling (21. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Die Saale ist ein sehr gutes Quappenrevier, wenn dann noch Elb-
bzw Boodemündung in der Nähe sind ,steht dem Glück nichts mehr
im Weg. 
Mann sollte tiefe bzw strömungsreiche Abschnitte bevorzugen.
Aber bei reichlich Niederschlag und gut kalt ist die Saale ein Paradies fürs Quappenangeln. Hier wartet so manche Überaschung.
PS.Morgen gehts wieder los.
Mfg Zwilling


----------



## Petterson (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Köder: Wurm,Köfis,Fetzenköder,Leber.
> 
> Da ich ab 1.Januar nicht mehr mit Köfi und Fischfetzen angeln darf, Würmer in der Regel ohne Sprengsatz nicht aus der Erde zu kriegen sind und die nächste Möglichkeit Würmer zu kaufen 15 km entfernt ist hab ich`s auch schon mit Leber versucht....allerdings mit eher geringem Erfolg. Welche Leber taugt denn, gibt`s da bei Euch Erfahrungen mit Vorlieben der Rutte (Geflügelleber liegt ja auch nicht gerade beim Lidl in der Eistruhe und ist auch ziemlich weich, ansonsten: Schwein, Rind, venezianisch oder mit gebratenen Apfelscheiben )?


----------



## gründler (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Das ist eigentlich wumpe,ich nehm die die ich gerade da habe meistens vom Wild,sollte aber auch vom Rind Schwein...gehen.

Wichtig ein streifen schneiden der schön in der Strömung flattert,weil Quappen kleinste bewegungen perfekt orten können.Und sie können hervorragend riechen,aber Würmer kann man auch im Kühlschrank lagern,so halten sie über mehrere Wochen.

Kaufst du dir so 50Stk. und hast paar Wochen vorrat.

|wavey:


----------



## mig23 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Jage mal ´nen Hering durch den Mixer und mach mit Mehl einen Teig draus und gieb ´ne Priese Salz dabei !


----------



## Petterson (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



gründler schrieb:


> aber Würmer kann man auch im Kühlschrank lagern,so halten sie über mehrere Wochen.
> 
> Kaufst du dir so 50Stk. und hast paar Wochen vorrat.
> 
> |wavey:


 
Dann macht mei Weiberl aber nimmer so |smlove2: sondern so:|splat2: ! Und hinterher wird die Scheidung eingereicht .
Ich hab im Keller eine Mörtelwanne mit Erde; die Würmer da drin werden auch immer schön feucht gehalten und mit allerbestem Kaffeesatz gefüttert, aber irgendwie werden die im Laufe des Winters nicht nur durch`s Angeln immer weniger: ich hab den Eindruck, dass die Viecher immer dünner werden, als ob sie die Schwindsucht hätten. Daher die Idee mit der Leber, die ich dann auch in Streifen geschnitten portioniert einfrieren kann.
Zur Idee mit dem Heringsteig: Fisch durch den Fleischwolf drehen und mit einem geschlossenen Futterkorb eine Duftspur ins Wasser direkt vor den eigentlichen Köder legen...müsste die Kameraden ja zumindest auf den Köder (welchen auch immer) aufmerksam machen. Aber an den Haken selbst darf nix Fischiges ran (die Gewässerordnung verbietet ab 1.Jan nicht nur Köfi & Fetzen, sondern auch jegliches Fischfleisch).


----------



## Frosch38 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Das ist was für mich diese Köderdiskussion. :m Was haltet ihr von Rogen und wie Ködert ihr ihn an z.b. von Plötzen oder so. Er soll in meinem Fall Weitwürfe überstehen.


----------



## Petterson (23. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Angeblich soll Rogen in ein Stück Nylonstrumpf geknotet auch Weitwürfe überstehen; weiß aber nicht, ob die Socken gewaschen sein sollen, oder das Käsearoma anlockt . Ich selbst fische mit Rogen allerdings nur im Nahbereich (vor dem 1. Jan. natürlich), nehm dazu einen Einzelhaken, auf den ich einen Wurm oder ein Stück Fischfleisch anködere (quasi als "Stopper"), bevor ich den Rogen mit der Ködernadel aufziehe. Dabei achte ich darauf, dass am Laich möglichst noch die Häutchen anhaften, die ich dabei mehrfach durchfädle. Und dann nur so viel Blei wie unbedingt nötig (sonst reißt der Haken durch die Beschleunigung des Bleis aus). Nix für Gewaltwürfe, aber mit etwas Übung läßt sich der Laich schon seine 10 - 15m rausschlenzen (Pendelwurf! Überkopfwürfe nur gaaaanz weich und vorsichtig werfen).


----------



## zupfstangerl (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

war gestern wieder angeln aber ohne erfolg
nur mein bruder fing 2 quappen


----------



## ihle76 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

wir waren gestern mit 5 Mann an der Oder angeln und hatten 5 Quappen.4 davon schwimmen wieder da zu klein, die fünfte war 37 cm die wird bald geräuchert.


----------



## Flo66 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo,

stimmt es, dass quappen auch in sehr starker Strömung stehen?wo sind an solchen Abschnitten die Standplätze der fische?Am rand, hinter Felsen, krautige Bereiche?

MfG


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Moin

Ich nähere mich langsam an die 80cm |supergri

Die kleinen bis 40cm erspare ich euch.



#h




lg


----------



## gründler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> stimmt es, dass quappen auch in sehr starker Strömung stehen?wo sind an solchen Abschnitten die Standplätze der fische?Am rand, hinter Felsen, krautige Bereiche?
> 
> MfG


 





Moin 

Voll rein in Power,das juckt die nicht man fängt sie auch in härtester Strömung.



#h


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Geil! Petri!

Ich darf nicht da wo ich ran könnte #c#h


----------



## allroundr (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Petri!

und dass bei dieser Hitze!!|rolleyes

war gestern auch draussen----nicht ein zupfer... zu warm, kein regen oder schnee...!!!

aber soll ja jetz runter gehen mit den Temperaturen und regen kommt auch!!
ach ja und angeblich solls se nach vollmond besser beissen und der wäre am mittwoch


----------



## fredolf (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo allroundr 
Du fragtest gleich auf Seite 1 nach einem guten Haken - 
ich kann Dir eigentlich nur Aalhaken empfehlen, da die schon Wiederhaken drann haben (zB. von Baltzer).
Forellenhaken, wie der im Bild von okuma, haben einem Wiederhaken, sind aber dünner. Muss man für Quappen natürlich etwas grösser wählen.
Wenn Du dich nicht vor Fummelarbeit scheust, kauf Dir die Serie22 von Tubertini. Der beste dünne Haken am Markt, leider ohne Wiederhaken.
Damit ziehe ich auch ´ne richtig dicke Lachsfotelle ans Ufer. Man kann Super dünne Würmer oder Maden aufziehen. Da Du aber etwas "rutschfestes" haben wolltest, mußt Du einfach einen dünnen Faden drumwickeln und mit Sekundenkleber überziehen. 
Das mache ich schon Lange beim Brandungsangeln, damit der Wattwurm nicht gleich abrutscht.
Ansonsten gibt es in unserer Gegend nur vereinzelte, untermaßige Quappenfänge - ist halt noch zu warnes Wasser...
Petri heil #h


----------



## gründler (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



allroundr schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> und dass bei dieser Hitze!!|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 

Moin

Wenn es zu warm wäre warum fangen ich und meine Kollegen Quappen???

Das liegt meiner meinung nach nicht an zu warm oder zu kalt,sondern an stellen und wie sie im beangelten Gewässer gerade ziehen.

Die ersten hatte ich vor gut 6 Wochen und da wahr dat noch wärmer wesen ^^

Ne die ziehen schon,man muss nur zu richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein,wenn das Wasser unter 10 grad fällt gehts los,egal ob draussen warm oder kalt ist.

Genau wie oft erzählt wird bei Sternenhimmel und Vollmond beißt nix,gestern hatten wir genau solches Wetter und wir haben gut gefangen.



#h


----------



## Benni23 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Korrekt, hatte am Samstag auch die ersten vier Stück zwischen 41 cm und 56 cm und als Beifang noch ne Regenbogenforelle zu verzeichnen.

Trotz Sonnenschein und eigentlich viel zu hohen Temperaturen|supergri


----------



## Flo66 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



> Moin
> 
> Voll rein in Power,das juckt die nicht man fängt sie auch in härtester Strömung.


Danke für die Antowrt dann werde ich es dort mal probieren.


----------



## ihle76 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
es wäre sehr schön wenn ihr auch schreiben würdet wo ihr Quappen angeln geht,wenn es euch nichts aus macht.
Also ich gehe immer in der Oder angeln.


----------



## Frosch38 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@ Gründler Petri schöne Quappe das ist so eine Größe die mir auch gefallen würde. Hatte am WE zwei Untermaßige. :c


----------



## allroundr (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hoi

danke für die sehr präzise antwort fredolf hätte nicht gedacht dass sich da noch jemand dazu äußert!! freut mich!!!

dass mit dem faden is ne gute idee werd ich mal ausprobieren!

@gründler: mag ja sein dass ihr schon quappen fangt, aber von einem ziehen kann mMn noch nicht die Rede sein... ist halt auch immer gewässerabhängig wenn ma weiss wo se sind kann man sie fangen! Ist dann aber schon sehr mühsam... bei besseren bedingungen fängt man aujedenfall mehr und auch größere... so sind meine erfahrungen!!!

Ich glaub vollmond ist beißfördernd besonders ein paar tage danach!! Nicht gut ist sternenklarer himmel und zu viele minusgrade!!!

Wo fischt du und deine Kollegen wenn man fragen darf?


mfg manse


----------



## gründler (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Moin

Also ich fische im Norden De.auf Quappen,werde aber keine genauen angaben machen (ich weiß warum) leider.

Ein gewässer gehört mit zu meinem Jagdrevier (kleiner fluß),da kommt eh keiner hin.

Ansonsten sind es die großen Norddeutschen flüsse wie Weser Aller...und dessen Verbindungen die ich befische,aber eigentlich sind Quappen überall zu finden wo eine Verbindung zu großen flüssen besteht.

Selbst der entwässerungsgraben der in die Elbe.....führt kann Quappen beherbergen.

Genaue angaben mach ich im Netz nicht mehr,weil das meist tötlich für die Hot Spots ist,das hat auch nix mit Neid zutun,aber ich kenne genug leute die nicht "Nachhaltig" denken.Und solche leute möchte ich nicht noch "Einladen".

Ich hoffe ihr versteht das ich deshalb keine genauen angaben mehr mache,auch nicht zu größe und gewicht,denkt es euch einfach ungefähr was sie an größen und gewicht haben.

Es ist schon traurig genug das viele das so handhaben müssen wie ich (man liest hier darüber leider genug),weil sonst die stellen "totgefischt" werden.


#hlg


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

den Zusammenhang mit dem Gewicht und der Länge hab ich noch nciht geschnallt.
werde dieses Jahr sicher in der Elbe mal einen Versuch auf Quappe riskieren. Muss nur irgendwo Köfis auftreiben^^


----------



## gründler (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Aalredl schrieb:


> den Zusammenhang mit dem Gewicht und der Länge hab ich noch nciht geschnallt.


 

Was keiner weiß macht keinen heiß ^^

Ich bin weg von höher schneller weiter größer...etc.irgendwann kam die "erleuchtung".

Ich weiß wie es ist Teamangler zu sein,ich weiß wie es ist sich selber auf titelbildern Videos.....usw.zu sehen.

Aber vor einigen Jahren hat es klick im Kopp gemacht.


Nicht falsch verstehen,ich helfe gerne und wo ich kann habe erst die letzten 3 tage einige über Pn mit Quappeninfos "gefüttert",aber gewisse sachen hab ich abgelegt.


#h


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ach so alles klar 
Klingt vernünftig.


----------



## ihle76 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Habt ihr in der Woche auch alle keine Zeit auf  Quapppen angeln zu gehen, oder warum kommen keine neuen Fangmeldungen rein:?;+


----------



## gründler (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Habt ihr in der Woche auch alle keine Zeit auf Quapppen angeln zu gehen, oder warum kommen keine neuen Fangmeldungen rein:?;+


 
Wir haben eigentlich darauf gewartet das du neue fangmeldungen bringst.|rolleyes


#h


----------



## Felipe95 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich probiers heute abend mal aber da ich mit dem rad fahren werden muss will ich nicht so weit fahren ... blos sind die plätze halt alle näher an der straße und nicht sooo mega dunkel.
Wie sind eure erfahrungen bezüglich lcihtverhältnissen beim quappen angeln ?

Muss es komplett dunkel und still sein oder stört es auch nicht wenn ca 250m-300m entfernt ne hauptstraße ist und dadurch alles etwas heller.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ich probiers heute abend mal aber da ich mit dem rad fahren werden muss will ich nicht so weit fahren ... blos sind die plätze halt alle näher an der straße und nicht sooo mega dunkel.
> Wie sind eure erfahrungen bezüglich lcihtverhältnissen beim quappen angeln ?
> 
> Muss es komplett dunkel und still sein oder stört es auch nicht wenn ca 250m-300m entfernt ne hauptstraße ist und dadurch alles etwas heller.
> ...


 

Straßen in der Nähe stören sie nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht, habe schon welche an Stellen gefangen, wo 10m neben dem Gewässer Fahrzeugverkehr war.


----------



## gründler (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Die meisten Wehre sind beleuchtet,aber man fängt sie sogar unter der lampe(n).Könnte sogar sein das sie das licht zum Jagen nutzen.

Quappen sind sehr schnell und wendig,gibt bei youtube nen Video da sieht man gut wie schnell und flink die sind.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOiX6OmjBgc


Lärm stört sie auch nicht,wie Dorschgreifer schon sagte z.t.direkt neben Strassen...etc.


#h


----------



## Felipe95 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

ok danke, dann werd ichs heute abend mal probieren


----------



## allroundr (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hi

bedingungen sind gut jetzt.... ich werds heute abend auch mal probieren!!!

bericht folgt...


mfg manse


----------



## ihle76 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir haben eigentlich darauf gewartet das du neue fangmeldungen bringst.|rolleyes
> 
> 
> #h


Ich habe leider keine Zeit, erst am 22.12. wollen wir wieder Quappen angeln gehen.


----------



## Felipe95 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Also bei mir scheinen sie leider noch nicht zu wollen #c
Freitag und samstag abend jeweils für ca 3 stunden los gewesen an 2 verschiedenen Gewässern aber leider nichts.


----------



## allroundr (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hi,

bei mir liefs auch nicht so gut! am freitag an der amper an ner großen außenkurve---> kein zupfer!!! gestern an nem kleinerem fluss an einem Schuss zwei untermaßige! die ham gleich nach dämmerungseinbruch gebissen also so von 17 bis 17:30!!! davor und danach nichts!!!

mfg manse


----------



## redlem (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Also ich konnte mich leider auch nicht aufraffen...

Aber Respekt an alle die s probiert habn...


----------



## olaft64 (3. Dezember 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe: bei uns in BW haben die Viecher jetzt Schonzeit wg. Laichen. Ist das bei Euch anders oder ist Catch & Release die Antwort?

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: bei uns in BW haben die Viecher jetzt Schonzeit wg. Laichen. Ist das bei Euch anders oder ist Catch & Release die Antwort?
> 
> Gruss Olaf


 
In Schleswig-Holsteins Küstengewässern sind sie ganzjährig geschont und in den Binnengewässern überhaupt nicht, nur Mindestmaß 35cm.

Das ist also regional sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## olaft64 (3. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, habe mich echt gewundert, dass die so gezielt beangelt werden, denn Laichzeiten sollten ja mehr oder minder identisch sein...

Gruss Olaf


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Es gibt Schonzeiten und es gibt keine je nach Region.

Im Norden von De. ist der Quappenbestand die letzten Jahre in einigen Gewässern erheblich gestiegen,so das man Schonzeiten komplett aufgehoben hat.

Anderswo bleibt sie wiederrum geschützt.


Hatte am Wochenende mit Kollegen an der Elbe tele.die fangen auch schon,aber wohl viele um 30-40cm.

#h


----------



## ihle76 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Also in der Oder hat die Quappe keine Schonzeit.


----------



## Debilofant (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Moin,



olaft64 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: bei uns in BW haben die Viecher jetzt Schonzeit wg. Laichen. Ist das bei Euch anders...
> Gruss Olaf



Wie bereits geschrieben, ist das regional sehr unterschiedlich, wobei es jedoch eben auch sehr viele Landesfischereiverordnungen gibt, welche eine _*ganzjährige *_Schonzeit vorsehen, etwa NRW, Sachsen, etc. 



olaft64 schrieb:


> ...oder ist Catch & Release die Antwort?



Quappen ziehen sich selbst größte Haken ratzfatz sehr tief rein, was häufig genug auch dann vorkommt, wenn man den Biss gar nicht bis kaum sieht ("Standbiss"). Von daher ist die Option, einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen, praktisch nicht vorhanden, geschweige denn planbar. 

Im Übrigen meine ich, dass die Beachtung einer Schonzeit bereits abverlangt, es erst gar nicht auf den Fang geschonter Fische anzulegen. Von daher ist ausbleibende Entnahme ohnehin kein Kriterium.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Im Norden von De. ist der Quappenbestand die letzten Jahre in einigen Gewässern erheblich gestiegen,


 

Bei uns in SH hat es die letzen Jahre gute Projekte der Wiederansiedelung gegeben, die mittlerweile abgeschlossen sind. Derzeit laufen Bestrebungen das auch für den Bereich südlich des Kanals einzuleiten, so dass man in ca. 5 Jahren wohl in fast allen Gewässern in SH wieder gezielt auf Quappen Angeln kann. Davon werden dann sicherlich auch die Elbe und deren südlichen Zuflüsse profitieren, denke ich.

Also zukünftig sind die Fangperspektiven wieder gut.


----------



## Axel1902 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Petri an alle,
habe gerade aufmerksam den Tröt gelesen und möchte dann auch mal meinen Erfolg zum besten geben.
War am Sonntag das erste mal auf Quappe los und konnte dann gleich eine von 47cm überlisten.
Jetzt bin ich so richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen und freue mich schon auf die nächste gelegenheit.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Der Pilot (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Vorgestern, geheimer Grenzfluss in Brandenburg.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/nixweiss.gif
62 cm
Tauwurm


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Vorgestern, geheimer Grenzfluss in Brandenburg.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/nixweiss.gif
> 62 cm
> Tauwurm


 

So muss dat sehr schöne Quappie.

Muss mal sehen ob ich die tage los komme mal gucken was meine eine Stelle so sagt ^^ 


Dorschgreifer: Die Quappenbestände sind in manchen Norddeutschen gewässern wirklich stark explodiert.Wo vor Jahren nicht eine gewesen ist,fängt man jetzt bis zu 10-20 Stk.die Nacht je nach Wetter ..usw.

Und sie ist ja in 3-5 Jahren schon bei 50cm,sie wächst ja extrem schnell,und laicht extrem viele Eier ab.Kann nur besser werden....ausser manche betreiben Raubbau.

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer: Die Quappenbestände sind in manchen Norddeutschen gewässern wirklich stark explodiert.Wo vor Jahren nicht eine gewesen ist,fängt man jetzt bis zu 10-20 Stk.die Nacht je nach Wetter ..usw.
> 
> Und sie ist ja in 3-5 Jahren schon bei 50cm,sie wächst ja extrem schnell,und laicht extrem viele Eier ab.Kann nur besser werden....ausser manche betreiben Raubbau.
> 
> |wavey:


 
Ja, das stimmt, kommt zum einen vom Besatz, der langsam seine Früchte trägt und zum anderen durch die letzten 3 guten Winter, die für die Entwicklung der Brut optimal waren, denn Quappenbrut benötigt bekanntlich über ein paar Wochen Wassertemperaturen von 4° und dann entsprechende Nahrung im Wasser. Bei solchen Bedingungen kann sich ein Quappenbestand sehr schnell erholen, genau so aber auch bei schlechten Bedingungen, wie sehr warmen Wintern wieder fehlende Jahrgänge verursachen.

Und ja, Raubbau kann die Bestände auch schädigen, aber zum Glück sind die meisten Angler "Schönwetterangler".

Vor 5 Jahren hätte ich nie gedacht, dass man an einem Abend 18 maßige Quappen fangen kann, im letzten Winter wurde ich da klar eines Besseren belehrt, auch wenn das nicht die Regel ist.:m


----------



## Der Pilot (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Und noch ein Dickerchen. 60 cm.


----------



## ihle76 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Und noch ein Dickerchen. 60 cm.


Krass sehr schöne Quappen.Petri heil.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo Gründler,

hast du erfahrung mit dem Quappenangeln in der Leine?

habe bisher immer nur mitte 30er Quappengefangen, wollte mal fragen ob sie einfach bei uns nicht größer werden. Habe mal gelesen das die größe Gewässerabhängig ist. Kannst du das bestätigen.

und die zweite frage: stimmt es das man bei untermaßigen quapppen einfach den haken abschneiden kann und er wie beim aal herauswächst?

LG

Leroy

PS: heute starte ich den ersten ansitz diesen winter...


----------



## allroundr (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Petri Pilot

wahnsinnsrutte...


----------



## Corinna68 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz , gerade die größeren Oderquappen ab 60 + sind sehr zimperlich was die Hakengröße und Köder betrifft.
#h
lg Corinna


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler,
> 
> hast du erfahrung mit dem Quappenangeln in der Leine?
> 
> ...


 

Moin

Es gibt in der Leine große Quappen wie auch kleine,genau wie in Aller Weser...etc.letztes Jahr wahr doch 77cm hoch irgendwo bei Niedernstöcken.

Man muss sie nur erwischen und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort..usw.

Zu tief geschluckt = Haken abschneiden und zurück,und soweit ich weiß ist auch die Quappe in der lage Haken wieder loszuwerden.
Was im übrigen sehr viele fische können nicht nur Aal und Quappe.

#h


----------



## ihle76 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

eine Frage an die Oderangler:

angelt ihr weit draussen in der Strömung oder direkt an der Steinpackung?Dort treibt das Blei ja eh wieder hin,oder?


----------



## Leine-Leroy (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hey Gründler,

danke für die Antworten. 77 cm ist mal ne Ansage, und ich wohne nicht weir weg von Niedernstöcken ;-)

heute gabs beim ersten Ansitz einen Biss und ne 46er Quappe.

Gebissen hat sie ca 18.30 auf Tauwurm


Beste Grüße

Leroy


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



ihle76 schrieb:


> eine Frage an die Oderangler:
> 
> angelt ihr weit draussen in der Strömung oder direkt an der Steinpackung?Dort treibt das Blei ja eh wieder hin,oder?


 
Eine leg ich immer weiter raus und eine am Ufer,da wo 3 Ruten erlaubt sind wird gleichmässig eingeteilt. 

Also zb.andere Ufer,dann eine in der mitte,und vor deinen füßen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_G7Qql5Kis

http://Quappenangeln.de


|wavey:


----------



## Corinna68 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



ihle76 schrieb:


> eine Frage an die Oderangler:
> 
> angelt ihr weit draussen in der Strömung oder direkt an der Steinpackung?Dort treibt das Blei ja eh wieder hin,oder?



Weder noch .
In der Strömungsrinne.
Blei hat mitunter 280 gramm dann bleibtz auch da liegen wo es hin soll#6
Diese Woche 46 Quappen Ü 45 cm aber einen mit 87cm.
Tauwurm die kleineren Leber und Heringsfetzen die besseren|wavey:


----------



## Corinna68 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Also zb.andere Ufer,
> Na wenn du meinst ich kenn die Schwedt'er ecke ganz gut.
> 
> 
> |wavey:




@ Ihle 76 viel Spaß beim Weitwurf in der Oder,bin gespannt ob du das andere Ufer auch triffst ,besser in der Mitte der Oder,Oha:vik::vik::vik:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
der war gut:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hab mal das Offtopic aufgeräumt..


----------



## Corinna68 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> stimmt es, dass quappen auch in sehr starker Strömung stehen?wo sind an solchen Abschnitten die Standplätze der fische?Am rand, hinter Felsen, krautige Bereiche?
> 
> MfG




Die Quappen wandern in den Strömungsrinnen Stromauf .Das betrifft mehr oder weniger die Elbe ,Oder und andere große Flüße.
Diese Rinnen haben nichts mit der Haupttiefe ,noch mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun ,in diesen Rinnen verwirbelt das Wasser und der Stromdruck wird vermindert.Es bilden sich sogar sehr große Kolke welche sehr gern von den Welsen als Winterquartier angenommen werden,bis zu18 meter tiefe und mehr.Ein Hotspot entsteht und einer verschwindet je nach Wasserstand.|wavey:


----------



## redlem (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Weder noch .
> 
> Diese Woche 46 Quappen Ü 45 cm aber einen mit 87cm.
> Tauwurm die kleineren Leber und Heringsfetzen die besseren|wavey:




Wow, da sag ich doch mal ein dickes Petri...

87cm is ja mal ne richtige Ansage!

Mir is immer noch zu kalt, aber Respekt....
Da werd ichs dann vielleicht doch mal mit Leber probieren müssen.


----------



## Felipe95 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo,

wie siehts bei euch aus mit den quappen .... läufts ???
Evtl geh ich heute abend mal los...



> Diese Woche 46 Quappen Ü 45 cm aber einen mit 87cm.


Habe ich das richtig verstanden ? eine quappe mit 87cm !?

Wenn ja .... hättest du dann mal ein bild ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## boardsurfer (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

tag,
nicht nur die größe ist iwie seltsam auch 46 stück in einer woche hört sich für mich eher nach rotaugenstippen an...


----------



## FrankMa (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

da ist ein Bild fällig von der 87 Rutte .
46 Stück fang ich in meinem ganzen Leben nicht ,
da bräucht ich auch Bilder um das zu glauben


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

So, jetzt bin ich hier auch endlich dabei!

:mGleich beim zweiten Anlauf hat´s geklappt:
Eine schöne 47er hat sich den Tauwurm einverleibt.

:vik:

So kann´s weiter gehen...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Corinna68 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

wenn man in der Oder angelt ist das kein Zufall.Aber man muß auch die richtige Stelle finden,den richtigen Köder brauch man auch.Dann schafft man auch selbst in einer Nacht 20 und wenns richtig gut läuft auch mehr
gruß Corinna#h


----------



## ihle76 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



FrankMa schrieb:


> da ist ein Bild fällig von der 87 Rutte .
> 46 Stück fang ich in meinem ganzen Leben nicht ,
> da bräucht ich auch Bilder um das zu glauben




da stimm ich dir zu.Nur wenn man es sieht kann man es glauben.Ich habe schon oft mit Anglern an der Oder gesprochen, aber von solchen Massenfängen sagt keiner was, bzw. bestätigt solch Fänge.Klar ne Große kann man immer fangen, aber 20 Stück und mehr habe ich noch nichts von gehört.Vor 10  Jahren war es noch möglich mehrere größere Quappen die  Nacht zu fangen aber heute sagen die meisten Angler, das nicht mehr so viele in einer Nacht beissen.Es sei denn man ist mit 10 Anglern gleichzeitig unterwegs und jeder angelt 2-3 Quappen.Oder in einer Woche soviele angeln,da muß man ja jede Nacht am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## hugo haschisch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@ corinna68

das beweisfoto fehlt noch,erzählen kann man viieeellll!!!


----------



## Frosch38 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hach Beweisfoto die ist doch schon lägst aufgegessen genau so wie meine 7 Quappen gestern Abend. Alle zw. 50 und 70 cm.


----------



## opitzoliver (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich komme gerade von der Oder .....und was soll ich sagen. 
39 nach phenol stinkende quappen.Davon hatten die 12 kleinsten mit 69cm ganz gut speck drauf.14 knackten die 70ig und 12stück rissen die 90ig knapp an.Die größte mit 98cm hab ich CORINNA getauft. Morgen gleich wieder. Muß gleich mal in den verkaufsthread schalten,ob jemand einen Hänger verkauft. 

Ansonsten ein Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen Süsswasserleopardenjäger#h


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



opitzoliver schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von der Oder .....und was soll ich sagen.
> 39 nach phenol stinkende quappen.Davon hatten die 12 kleinsten mit 69cm ganz gut speck drauf.14 knackten die 70ig und 12stück rissen die 90ig knapp an.Die größte mit 98cm hab ich CORINNA getauft. Morgen gleich wieder. Muß gleich mal in den verkaufsthread schalten,ob jemand einen Hänger verkauft.
> Ansonsten ein Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen Süsswasserleopardenjäger#h



.......und hier dit Beweisfoto :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

an dieses bild habe ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Wie schauts aus !? wie läuft saison 12/13 bei euch bisher ?


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Mir bleibt es einfach schleierhaft, was manche Leute davon haben, dermaßen auf den Schlamm zu hauen? Geht man etwas gemäßigter zu Werke, wäre es ja sogar noch glaubhaft. 
@ Corinna - man sollte sich vor dem Flunkern auf jedenfall etwas kundig machen. Die Quappenfänge gehen an Stückzahl und Größe in der Oder eher zurück, als dass solch eine Schwemme auftritt. Also nix mit Quappen-Schlaraffen-Fluss. 
Ach so, und hast Du Deine 87ger Quappe zur Wertung auch ordentlich gemeldet und bestätigen lassen? Laut meiner Recherche ordent sich Dein Fisch auf Platz drei (ja *Drei*) der aktuellen Weltrangliste ein. Sollte man nicht verachten und unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## Hecht69 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

*Nirgendwo wird mehr gelogen, als in der Politik, auf der Jagd und  beim Fischen!*


----------



## Kalomel (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Das Bild habe ich in einer Blinkerausgabe von 2010 gesehen. War ein kanadischer Rekordfang von irgendwas um die 20 Pfd. und der Fisch hatte mehr als 1 m.

Guckt mal bei youtube unter Bourbot fishing, da findet man eine Menge zum Quappenangeln, aber größtenteils Eisangeln.
Da taucht bei den fishing geeks auch dieses Foto auf. 

Mensch das ist hier kein Märchenforum!#d


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@ Kalomel, ich weiß nicht, ob ich ob ich Dein Posting richtig verstehe.
Aber Fakt ist - "normale" Quappen bei uns in Nordeuropa erreichen eine Durchschnittsgröße von 30-40 cm, große Exemplare 50-60 cm, bisweilen 70 cm. Alles darüber sind Ausnahmefische, es sei denn, man angelt in Skandinavien. Und ja, die Nordamerikanischen Quappenstämme werden bedeutend größer, mit denen können sich unsere heimischen Fische - auch  die aus der Oder - nicht messen.
Es tut mir leid, aber Corinnas 87ger Quappe aus der Oder ist für mich ohne eindeutigen Beleg einfach unglaubwürdig.


----------



## HD1 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo,ich war gestern an der Elbe in einem Buhnenfeld.Leider hatte ich zwischen 17.30-19.00 Uhr nur drei Bisseauf Tauwurm.Auf Makrelenfetzen ging garnix.22.00 Uhr hab ich abgebrochen weil es keine bisse mehr gab.Ich nehme an das zu wenig Wasser in der Elbe ist und evtl.auch die plötzlichen milden Temperaturen.MfG Christian


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Weder noch .
> In der Strömungsrinne.
> Blei hat mitunter 280 gramm dann bleibtz auch da liegen wo es hin soll#6
> Diese Woche 46 Quappen Ü 45 cm *aber einen mit 87cm.*
> Tauwurm die kleineren Leber und Heringsfetzen die besseren|wavey:



vielleicht war ihr satz noch nicht zu ende........

aber einen mit 87cm hätte ich mir noch gewünscht


----------



## allroundr (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hoi 

nachdem nen spezl gestern ne 41er fangen konnte bin ich heute wieder draussen...

hatten noch ca so 10 bisse bzw anfasser also eigtl ne schlechte bissausbeute!!! da hab ich se schon gieriger erlebt...


----------



## Der Pilot (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hab gerade mal einen Kurzausflug an die Oder gemacht. 
Treibeis und Randeis ohne Ende. Dachte das taut schneller weg aber bei 0,7 Grad Wassertemperatur dauert das wohl bis zum nächsten Frost#q


----------



## allroundr (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

So wieder zurück! 1 rutte mit 30 die ich mitgenommen habe da sehr tief geschluckt! etliche bisse aber so gegen 8 uhr sendepause!!! hab se mir grade schmecken lassen... in der Pfanne rausgebraten mit butter und nur salz pfeffer!! geschmacklich wirklich sehr geil...

mfg manse


----------



## Frosch38 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Habe gestern auch ein Versuch gestartet aber es gab kein Biss. Habe mit Wurm, Fisch und Fetzen geagelt. Bei einem Kollegen sah es auch nicht besser aus. Luftdruck steigt und die Fische beißen dann auch wieder. :m


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Wie angekündigt haben die Fische auch mitgemacht. Hatte ein Zeitfenster von ca. 1ner Stunde wo die beiden gebissen haben.


----------



## Der Pilot (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Heute 6. 
3 schwimmen wieder. Geiler Abend!


----------



## allroundr (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ah ok!!

2 Fragen:

1: hoher luftdruck = bessere fangaussichten?

2: das es ein Zeitfenster gibt konnte ich jetzt auch schon öfter feststellen... aber wann     ist dies in der Regel und verschiebt sich dies oder verlängert bzw verkürzt sich es von sag ma mal von november bis märz?

mfg manse


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Heute 6.
> 3 schwimmen wieder. Geiler Abend!



petri!! das schaut ja prima bei dir aus,auch die grösse stimmt#6


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



allroundr schrieb:


> Ah ok!!
> 
> 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...



Hoher Luftdruck heist nicht gleich bessere Aussichten. Wenn er steigt bevor er sein Höchswert erreicht hat und mit dem Zeitfenster , da gibt es ein Beiskalender nach dem ich mich ein wenig richte.


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Heute 6.
> 3 schwimmen wieder. Geiler Abend!


petri. bei uns sind die nur halb so groß


----------



## Der Pilot (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Danke für die Petris!
Heute waren es "nur" 5 und die waren alle nicht annähernd halb so groß.
Alle schwimmen wieder.
Wie gesagt, es war ein geiler Abend gestern. Man denkt immer wieder, das es ewig so weiter geht und darum habe ich gestern trotz weiteren Bissen Schluss gemacht, um heute fit zu sein. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder mal schlauer...

Ich glaube, Luftdruck ist weniger entscheidend als Wassertemperatur und Durchflussmenge.

Die Zeitfenster sind eher abhängig von den Trupps die gerade vorbei kommen, also Glück aber auch von den Lichtverhältnissen. Die erste Nachthälfte scheint oft besser zu sein. Fester Grund mit Steinen hilft.


----------



## fredolf (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich war heute mal an der Saale:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33070&page=1885

... mal was anderes...
#h


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Petri zur Entdeckung einer neuen Art ! :q :q


----------



## ihle76 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Wir waren gestern am Sonnabend zu fünft an der Oder angeln.7 Quappen kamen raus,5 kleine wieder zurück dann noch eine von 39 cm und eine  von 54 cm.Es war voll kalt und windig und Schneetreiben   :vik:


----------



## acidbrain (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Moin!

War am Mittwoch mit zwei Kollegen auf Quappenjagd an ´ner Kiesgrube, die kleineren Seen in der Umgebung sind alle mit dicker Eisschicht überzogen.
Wettertechnisch machte ich mir nicht viel Hoffnung, sehr milde Temperaturen um 2 Grad und kein Wind. 
Für diese Jahreszeit war es an diesem Abend wirklich angenehm am Wasser.
Inzwischen war es dunkel, doch jetzt tat sich was an der Grundrute des Kollegen – angeschlagen Schnur durch.
Dabei muß ich sagen, dass wir teilweise mit fiesen Muschelbänken (vor allem an den Kanten) zu kämpfen haben.
Einige Zeit später lief die Schnur an meinen Grundstock. 
Quittiert und irgendwie war da was am anderen Ende, eingeholt, mein Köder noch intakt.
Fremde Schnur hatte sich um mein Anti-Tangle getütelt, bei näherer Betrachtung im Schein der Kopflampe merkte ich, dass es die Schnur meines Kollegen war der vor kurzem diese verloren hatte.
Per Hand diese eingeholt und am Ende hing ein schöner Süßwasserdorsch von 57cm.


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Also beißen tut das,kann leider nur sehr wenig bis garnicht los.

Und hinzu kommt wir haben Hochwasser,da fliiegen selbst 350gr.weg.und das angeln macht so kein Spaß weil dauernd dreck in der montage hängt.

Ich hab aber mal 2 in Rauch gelegt für morgen abend.

Wenn Wasser runter geht will ich mal wieder los.






#h


----------



## allroundr (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hi 

komm gerade vom ansitz meine bisher größte mit 41 cm!!!
und nen kumpel von mir konnte noch eine mit 35 fangen!!! hätte ich nicht gedacht da sie in dem fluss nicht gerade einfach zu fangen sind und kein wehr oder ähnliches vorhanden ist...


----------



## Thairo (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Heute frisch gefischt 39cm Quappe:


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Petri ! Schöne Fische ne #h


----------



## ihle76 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich habe heute Fische geräuchert, unteranderem auch eine Quappe.Lecker.#6


----------



## messerfisch (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Die hier auf gummi.....







Darauf hin dir Quappenrute rausgeholt... und noch 5 dazu bekommen...

Aber mit diesem "Beifang" habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet...:vik:


----------



## Debilofant (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Zum Jahresendspurt, ich auch mal.  

Keine exakte Vermessung und auch nicht gewogen, grob gemessen 68 cm bzw. knapp an 70 cm vorbeigeschrammt und wohl knapp 5 Pfund.

_Oderleopard..._






_...mit Kugelwampe_





_Portrait_





_"Feuerwehrschlauch"_



​
Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hossa #6


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo an alle.Nachdem ich es im letzten Jahr vergeblich versucht habe,konnte ich gestern endlich meine erste Quappe fangen.Die gute hatte 39 cm.Es ist vielleicht nicht die größte aber ein Anfang ist gemacht.Würmer wurden komplett ignoriert,alle Quappen die gefangen wurden(also auch von meinen Angelnachbarn) gingen ausschliesslich auf Köderfisch.Insgesamt wurden in meinem Beisein 6 Quappen gefangen alle zwischen 35 und 50 cm.Für mich war es in diesem Jahr der zweite Versuch. 
Allen einen Guten Rutsch!
MfG Heiko


----------



## Debilofant (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

So, habe auch heute noch für knapp 3 Stunden einen Versuch  gestartet und noch eine Halbstarke von ca. 45-50 cm gleich bei Einbruch  der Dämmerung erwischt.

_Jahresabschlussfisch_




​ 
Guten Rutsch und Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## allroundr (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hi 

a guats neis no.....

konnte am sonntag an einem kleinen fluss eine 37 fangen! an diesem fluss die Größte die ich fangen konnte! das Schöne ist es ist ein guter bestand vorhanden der die nächsten jahre heranwächst..... und es fischt so gut wie keiner auf rutten...


----------



## fredolf (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo
Bei den Bildern fällt man ja fast in Ohnmacht !
Ich hatte heute so gegen 16:30 nur ein Biss und eine richtig dünne Quappe, so ca. 30cm kurz mal rausgeholt. Ich war bei uns an der Saale angeln.
Debilo - in welchem Gewässer fängst Du denn die dicken Dinger?

Petri an Euch Quappenangler und noch ein schönes neues Jahr!
#h


----------



## ihle76 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Mir wurde heute berichtet in einem Angelladen in Schwedt, das die Fische  (Quappen, Zander) aus der Oder in den letzten Tagen vermehrt nach  Penzol bzw Penol gerochen und geschmeckt haben.Die Polen haben das Zeug  wohl wieder mal in die Oder abgelassen.
Habt ihr auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht in den letzten Tagen?


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@ihle76:
Ich selbst war dieses Jahr noch nicht an der Oder.Aber einige Bekannte die öfters dort angeln,haben mir das gleiche berichtet. Und einer meiner Gerätehändler,der oft zum Quappenangeln an die Oder fährt Meinte vor 2 Wochen schon das die Fische total nach Chemie riechen bzw. schmecken.  MfG Heiko


----------



## Debilofant (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@fredolf: Die Fische stammen aus der Oder, in der es die von Dir erwähnten dürren Miniquappen von 20-30 cm auch gibt. 

Die Realität am Wasser sieht also auch an der Oder vielfach weit ernüchternder aus, wenn nämlich schlicht nichts beißt oder eben nur die Miniquappen nerven. Man kann in jedem Falle auf ganz vielfältige Weise an dem insgesamt ohnehin abnehmenden Bestand an größeren Fischen vorbeiangeln, vor allem, wenn man die Zugbahnen auch nur um 10 Meter beim Anwerfen verfehlt oder erst gar nicht weiß, wo diese Schlängelpfade (oftmals auch noch wasserstandsabhängig bzw. von sich immer wieder ändernden Bodenstrukturen abhängig) aktuell verlaufen. 

Seit dem Jahreswechsel mit den inzwischen erreichten Warmduschertemperaturen von etwa heute 20:00 Uhr bei 9,5 Grad Celsius geht praktisch ohnehin kaum noch was, wenn man mal von den kleinen Kamikaze-Plagegeistern absieht. Wenn es nicht bald noch einmal anständig kälter wird, könnte schlimmstenfalls sogar das auf niedrige Wassertemperatur geeichte Laichgeschäft ausfallen.

Für mich persönlich ist die Quappensaison 2012/2013 jedenfalls schon jetzt wieder beendet, da ich wegen Urlaubsende mitsamt wieder hergestellter Ortsabwesenheit voraussichtlich ohnehin nicht mehr dazu kommen werde, diesen Winter noch einen Versuch an der Oder zu wagen.

Zur zeitweilig zweifelhaften Genießbarkeit der Oderfische ist ja bereits etwas gesagt worden.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fredolf (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo Debilofant

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, ein erfolgreiches Jahr und viele schöne Fische !

|schild-g

|laola:


----------



## ihle76 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Um 14.00 Uhr geht es nachher los zur Oder fahren, auf Quappen angeln


----------



## ihle76 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

13 Quappen haben wir gestern zu fünft geangelt. Aber es waren alle nur kleine die Größten waren 32-33 cm.Alle schwimmen wieder.
Das ist doch ärgerlich da angelt man schon 13 Stück und dann kommt nicht mal eine Große raus.
Es waren noch weitere Angler unterwegs, aber auch die hatten keine großen.


----------



## torsk28 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Servus,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Quappen in Franken?
Regnitz, Pegnitz, Zenn oder RMD?
Will die Tage losziehen und dann auch berichten.
Gruss 
Christian


----------



## Debilofant (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Da ich es neulich hier bereits gemutmaßt hatte, dann auch hier mal die - sachkundige |supergri - Bestätigung zu den zwischenzeitlich für lota lota und deren Laichgeschäft heftig zu warmen Witterungsbedingungen.

http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1084901

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## ihle76 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

DAs wäre natürlich nicht schön, wenn es diese Saison kaum Nachwuchs der Quappe gibt. Das werden wir als Angler in paar Jahren sicherlich auch merken.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hier mal eine Fangmeldung, die uns gestern erreichte:



> Der 7-jährige Liam begleitete seinen Vater bei einem winterlichen Angelausflug an die Vils und konnte anschließend diese 48cm lange, und 1,5kg schwere Rutte (Quappe) präsentieren!
> 
> Der Winterräuber nahm einen auf Grund angebotenen Tauwurm.
> 
> Das Anglerboard gratuliert, und wünscht weiterhin viele tolle Fänge!


----------



## hugo haschisch (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

petri kleiner mann!!#6


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

petri !!!früh übt sich


----------



## wutz (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

franz war das eure vils oder unsere


----------



## buddah (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Mich würde auch interessieren an welchen Stück! Am Hahnbacher??


----------



## allroundr (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hiho

der Schnee taut... vollmond ist auch ich will wieder nen paar fotos hier sehen!! ich werde in den nächsten tagen auch wieder vermehrt ansitzen!!! petri.......


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Vormachen :q :q :q


----------



## ~Michi~ (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Bei uns hat es heute wieder geklappt, nachdem die letzen male garnix ging!


----------



## Thairo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Euer Wunsch ist uns befehl:


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Fettes Petri #6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Werde morgen hier in Kulmbach auf Quappe gehen!
Bericht wird folgen!
Wie sieht es bei euch aus, schon was gefangen diese Woche?!


----------



## allroundr (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hiho

war jetzt schon nen paar mal draussen! geht nicht mehr viel! ausser ner untermaßigen mit ca 30cm nix!! an einem tag hatte ich von 18 bis 19 uhr so 5-6 richtig gute bisse die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte, danach sendepause kein zupfer mehr.........!!!


----------



## ihle76 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Bald geht es wieder los,#:


----------



## pike-81 (26. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Nun mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, der letzte Winter war doch lang genug&hellip;
Petri


----------



## gründler (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Nun mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, der letzte Winter war doch lang genug&hellip;
> Petri


 
Für die nächsten tage ist Bodenfrost angesagt!

Ich freu mich auf die Quappen's,das ist die schönste Zeit des Jahres,weil kaum einer Angeln geht 

#h


----------



## ihle76 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hallo

da hast du wohl recht gründler.

Wir fahren immer mit 3 - 4 Anglern/in zum Quappenangeln.Mal sind andere Angler dort, wenn ja aber nicht viele.


----------



## tyirian (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Konnte gestern Nacht auch die erste 60er Quappe in diesem Herbst fangen. 
Ich war richtig buff, da ich in der Naab sonst immer nur kleinere so um die 30 gefangen hab! 

Als Krönung konnte ich um 3h noch einen Zander von ~90 erwischen. :l


----------



## Der Altengammer (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Moin aus Hamburg,

gestern mit Junior nach Feierabend für 2 Stündchen an die Elbe zum Aalangeln gefahren.
Neben zwei Aalen kam gegen 20:00 Uhr zu meiner Überraschung eine Quappe zum Vorschein. Mit 48 cm war die garnichtmal so schlecht.
Kurze Zeit Später fing unser Nebenmann auch eine, etwa in der gleichen Größe.
Scheinen so langsam in die Gänge zu kommen, obwohl es ja eigentlich noch ziemlich warm ist.
Werden bestimmt die Tage nochmal los.

Bis denne
Olaf


----------



## ihle76 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Ich habe am Dienstagabend an der Oder auf polnischer Seite auch 2 Angler sitzen gesehen.Sie hatten Grundruten drin, ich denke mal die haben auch schon auf Quappen probiert.


----------



## ado (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Konnte gestern abend im Lech (trotz des warmen Wetters) auch schon die ersten Rutten fangen. 

Dabei war auch eine richtig gute mit 60cm ...


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

für ne 60er Quappe na ganz schöne Hungerlatte und sicher ein männchen |wavey:aber besser wie nix


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

@ Corinna: Im Vergleich zu deiner 87cm Quappe ist das natürlich eine "Hungerlatte" |rolleyes


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Das hat damit nichts zu tun ,liegt sicher auch am Gewässer und wieviel Nahrung sie haben .:ql


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Dienstagabend an der Oder auf polnischer Seite auch 2 Angler sitzen gesehen.Sie hatten Grundruten drin, ich denke mal die haben auch schon auf Quappen probiert.


Laßt mal die Zettis am Ryck zufrieden und schert euch an die Oder ,mehr sag ich nicht |supergri


----------



## Hezaru (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Hab meine erste Rutte erwischt, so 60cm und bei uns eine Rarität:l


----------



## Hezaru (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

ach ja...
Köder war Fischfetzen am 4er Aalhaken.
Der Biss war um 18:30


----------



## bobbl (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Schöner Fisch! Wo hast du die denn gefangen?


----------



## DaHuaba28 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Heute zwei gefangen auf Tauwurm.
Eine mit 41 cm und die zweite 34 cm.
Gefangen habe ich sie um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Scholler (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

sind momentan nicht mehr so viele Krebse on Tour?


----------



## Hezaru (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Von gestern bei bestem Angeldreckswetter.
49-50 cm


----------



## ihle76 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Sieht gut aus.
Ich bin nun krank geschrieben und kann nicht ans Wasser obwohl ich jetzt Zeit habe.:c


----------



## gründler (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

Still ruht der See bezw.der Fluss 




Wir machen dann mal hier weiter und hoffen auf eine gute Saison mit einem schönen kalten Winter.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4008342#post4008342



#h#h#h


----------



## 2010wallermanne (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2012/2013*

hallo alle quappenangler.....2010wallermanne fragt nach ob schon jemand an der oder eine quappe gefangen hat...eigentlich müste es so langsam die zeit für sein gruss 2010 wallermanne


----------

